# 824 Powershift Belts change advice



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

Installing new drive and auger belts. Need advice on how best to get the belts around the plastic piece on the bottom of the housing box. Do you just pull hard when removing and push hard when installing or is there a simple way to get clearance? Thanks for helping.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Minn824 said:


> Installing new drive and auger belts. Need advice on how best to get the belts around the plastic piece on the bottom of the housing box. Do you just pull hard when removing and push hard when installing or is there a simple way to get clearance? Thanks for helping.


*You Have To Undo That Cover There To Get Them In.*


----------

